# Dreamweaver MX Frames Help



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

I've never used Frames before because I never understood them. I figured that I would be able to understand it, but for some reason it's not working. When I open my frameset it seems to beworking (in Dreamweaver at least), but when I upload my files to my server (using Verizon) they don't show up. I'm not sure if this is something that I'm doing or maybe I"m not uploading my files right.

If anyone has any suggestions please let me know. Thanks. I really want to get these frames working becuase it would make my site that much better (and that much easier to set up!)

Alix


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Got a link to your site so we can see what is and isn't working?


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Sure http://mysite.verizon.net/aremes/stretchedmedia/index.html

so far nothing works it tells me that none of my files exist (which is possible because this is also my first time publishing via Dreamweaver).


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Oh, this is a simple one 

In your index.html file's code, dreamweaver has placed a / before all your file names, causing IE to look in the wrong spot.

eg

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<frameset rows="65,*,47" cols="*" framespacing="0" frameborder="NO" border="0">
  <frame src="/logo.html" name="topFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize >
  <frameset rows="*" cols="134,*" framespacing="0" frameborder="NO" border="0">
    <frame src="/navbar.html" name="leftFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize>
    <frame src="/indexbody.html" name="mainFrame">
  </frameset>
  <frame src="/webmaster.html" name="bottomFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize>
</frameset>
<noframes><body>

</body></noframes>
</html>
```
Remove the / in each frames src

eg change:

```
frame src="/logo.html"
```
to

```
frame src="logo.html"
```
do that for all of them, and you're golden


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

WOOHOO .. Thank you so much!
Is that something that Dreamweaver did on it's own ... or do you think I did something a little dumb!


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Dreamweaver did it.

Because a / means to look for the file at the root of the domain.

So your html was searching for indexbody.html at
http://mysite.verizon.net/indexbody.html
instead of
http://mysite.verizon.net/aremes/stretchedmedia/indexbody.html


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Ok so I tried to do what you said ... and when I save it ... it automatically reverts to the "/indexbody.html" and it won't let me take the / out!


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Ok, where are the dreamweaver experts?

I know HTML, just not that tool, someone should know how to get it to behave. Let me try and find someone...


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thank you so much. It looks like it's taking it from my local directory (if that helps at all) might be the way I set up my Publish settings!


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

probably...what options do you have in the Publish settings screen?

Or can you take a screenshot of those settings...then I would probably know what to change


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Oh just an FYI .. I'm using a Mac .. I don't think that's going to affect anything ...

Here's the Local Info:


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Here's the Remote Info:


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

it does sound like a publish setting problem... do you have the files saved on your computer the same way they will appear on your site.. with the same folders, directories, etc... 

I don't have DreamWeaver here in front of me... so I can't remember all the exact terms it uses... but...
check your Site Settings(??) and see how you have your root web file set up... like Gib said.. send a screenshot of that.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

she just did lora


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

i see that... i must type slow....


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

I have everything set up the same (at least as far as I can see - spacing and all). I'm not really sure how the publish itself works (and how verizon works for that matter!) Hopefully it was just a novice mistake on my part!


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

try removing the '/' from before the host directory... verizon won't let me look at how they have you set this up unless i'm a customer.. how rude! ha ha.

dreamweaver ftp help:
http://www.macromedia.com/support/dreamweaver/ts/documents/dw_ftp.htm


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Well that's the problem .. I can't seem to find a file directory or anything on Verizon's site either .. (but it's better than Angelfire and cheaper than getting a new host/website!)


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

if looking..... try netfirms.... they offer free personal accounts one nice neat little banner ad that doesn't take up the whole screen... AND you can pick your name and it goes BEFORE theirs in the web address...

that's where i have mine at... 

netfirms.com is their site.. AND they have excellent customer service and even online support.. as in a chat window pops up and you can talk to their rep within a few minutes. i've been very impressed.


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

I might have to check that out ..I was using Verizon becuase I already pay for it!


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

totally understand that... i spent 2 weeks trying to figure out how my ISP site worked... then figured that it wasn't worth it anyway because of the file size they allow...

read the dreamweaver info in the link i posted from macromedia.. it basically says play around with the slashes until it works because the directory your ISP gives you may or may not be the correct way to do it in dreamweaver... ha ha


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Yeah I tried that but it's still giving me issues ... hmm .. I'll figure something out i guess!


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Well I know the files are uploading, it's just that / it's putting there that needs to be removed...I wish I knew how to get dreamweaver to change.

The other option is to change the / to /aremes/stretchedmedia/


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

sorry.. if i was at home i would just look to see how i had my site set up and be able to tell you exaclt what was wrong...


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

HEY... what is one of the file names that you are using in the frame???

are you sure they are uploading??


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

ummm ... I'm pretty sure they are. Although I just looked at what I think is my file directory on Verizon and it doesn't look like it's updating any of my files (which could be part of the problem!)


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

The index.html file for Stretched Media isn't showing up, but if you type in the rest of them like "indexbody.html" it will work ... that's what I don't understand!


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

They are there see the source of 
http://mysite.verizon.net/aremes/stretchedmedia/index.html

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Stretched Media - Index</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<frameset rows="65,*,47" cols="*" framespacing="0" frameborder="NO" border="0">
  <frame src="/logo.html" name="topFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize >
  <frameset rows="*" cols="134,*" framespacing="0" frameborder="NO" border="0">
    <frame src="/navbar.html" name="leftFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize>
    <frame src="/indexbody.html" name="mainFrame">
  </frameset>
  <frame src="/webmaster.html" name="bottomFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize>
</frameset>
<noframes><body>

</body></noframes>
</html>
```
But these do exist... but it's using the / so the browser doesn't look in the right place for the file 
http://mysite.verizon.net/aremes/stretchedmedia/indexbody.html
http://mysite.verizon.net/aremes/stretchedmedia/webmaster.html
http://mysite.verizon.net/aremes/stretchedmedia/navbar.html


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Yeah those have been working since the beginning of this whole thing!


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

2 things

1) Is it possible for you to upload files to the Virizon server _without_ using Dreamweaver 
(in other words.... do you have WS_FTP or something like that)?

If so...
paste the source code into Notepad.
Remove the "/"s and save it (overwrite) the original HTML file.
Then upload that HTML file onto the server.
(DW is such a pain in the @ss with altering paths  )
If not....
just use the full path:
http://mysite.verizon.net/aremes/stretchedmedia/ + filename
(not even DW will alter that)

2) Gibby..... please edit (split) that DOCTYPE line in your post (it's causing this thread to horiz-scroll)


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by khaki:_
> *2) Gibby..... please edit (split) that DOCTYPE line in your post (it's causing this thread to horiz-scroll)
> 
> *


What resolution are you at K!?!
I'm only running at 1280x1024 at work and it doesn't scroll...


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

i'm at 1152x864 and i'm scrolling....


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

[email protected], your resolutions are all too low, if my work PC wasn't craptactular I'd be at 1600x1200 like at home...


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gibble:_
> *[email protected], your resolutions are all too low, if my work PC wasn't craptactular I'd be at 1600x1200 like at home... *


 i'm at 800x600...... cuz that is the min rez that I must develop for.

monster resolutions do not impress me.....
but the ability to make things viewable for a large majority of viewers does.

tsk-tsk Gib (your rez is the exception.... not the rule).


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

I know...hehe

But I like to have several windows open at once, so this way I don't need to alt tab, I can see everything.

And I just quickly switch my resolution to verify it works at 800x600...


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Ok ... well I'll try that (the url one)


----------



## CodingFreak (Oct 24, 2003)

I hate Dreamweaver. I had that exact problem and it took me an hour to figure out what it was doing. When you create a frameset you can select the "open in frame" from the file menu. When you do you are needing to select relative to document not relative to site. If you reopen the page relative to document (in the box below the file selection) Dreamweaver will quit doing that.

CF


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

OK ... I have another problem now ... 

I decided to hell w/ the frames for now I'm using the tables. But my problem now is with the images - they are getting that stupid / before everything and they aren't working, but everything else is ... 

I've never had so many problems with programs, but this one. Anyone have any ideas!


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

hi alix....

I don't really understand the problem that you are having.
Can you try to explain it with more detail?

If your images are on the server.... just use an absolute path for your images and see if it solves the problem.

please provide code if you can....
it may reveal an obvious problem if we can see it.

thanks...
 khaki


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Sure I can do that ...

the page itself is at:
http://uc.neu.edu/~aremes/stretchedmedia

I tried to use the URL for the images and even that doesn't work ...I'm relaly confused at this point


----------



## alix03 (Oct 16, 2003)

I think I got part of it to work .. but it required me to link to the picture instead of using the local version .. WOOHOO


----------

